# DP/DR = Transition and Vibrational Shift



## FacelessJane (Apr 1, 2011)

Check out this website that I just stumbled upon:

Transitions (Star Children)

I think it makes a lot of sense in regard to our struggle and our symptoms. It describes such symptoms as social anxiety, perceived delusions, hypersensitivity (both physical and emotional), 'zoning out'/disconnection from thoughts, obsessive anxiety, overload and inability to cope, and awareness of other dimensions, etc.

Be comforted - DP/DR is just a necessary and *transitory* phase in your vibrational shift.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

I've read the signs of the Vibrational Shift. It all sounds exactly like what I've been going through. It actually makes me feel positive about having this "condition". I really would like to think this is true, and a great part of me does agree with this. =]


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

FacelessJane said:


> Check out this website that I just stumbled upon:
> 
> Transitions (Star Children)
> 
> ...


ya know...i do believe in some spiritual aspects accompanied with dp, but I'm not sure if the above link is really compatible with our need to be free of dp. With all due respect, and no offense to you Jane or Mrs Pattillo, I think if you believe in these philosophies, then there is no need to seek healing. You pretty much have to buy 'all in' to those philosophies if that's what you believe, because they seem to convey that 'this is your path, these things are normal....'. I've had dp for years and never saw any improvement until this past year when I proactively searched for and worked a plan toward recovery. If you buy into this, and you turn out not to be one of the Star Children, then you've lost alot of time that could have been put towards recovering. I've copied two items from the link below that do not make sense to me:

11. Dizziness and spaciness. This is because you are in higher states of consciousness. You need to get used to being at these levels and staying grounded at the same time. These sensations tend to increase with solar flares and full moons as well.

12. Increased appetite and putting on weight. This is because the body needs huge amounts of energy to power this process.

In regards to #11 above, why would anyone want to get used to being this way? ..and in regards to #12, this would just become an excuse as folks would soon put on weight. Stress, cortisol levels, toxic diet are most likely the cause for putting on weight. Increased appetite most likely to do with hormones.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Jane. I relate to everyone of those things except for putting on weight. It sure does make a lot of sense especially when nothing else does. Thanks for the link.


----------



## sugarskull (Feb 8, 2011)

Now this is just weird. They explain everything I experience so simply, and I find it so hard to explain it myself. Wow.


----------



## FacelessJane (Apr 1, 2011)

foghat said:


> I think if you believe in these philosophies, then there is no need to seek healing. You pretty much have to buy 'all in' to those philosophies if that's what you believe, because they seem to convey that 'this is your path, these things are normal....'. I've had dp for years and never saw any improvement until this past year when I proactively searched for and worked a plan toward recovery. If you buy into this, and you turn out not to be one of the Star Children, then you've lost alot of time that could have been put towards recovering. I've copied two items from the link below that do not make sense to me:
> 
> 11. Dizziness and spaciness. This is because you are in higher states of consciousness. You need to get used to being at these levels and staying grounded at the same time. These sensations tend to increase with solar flares and full moons as well.
> 
> ...


Foggers, as in everything in life, not all aspects are applicable to everyone, as each person is on their own path. And it's not that we need to get used to being this way, as much as just accepting it as part of your journey. It's a transitionary phase and of course you need to take steps in the right direction. But this link was basically just reassurance that you're not going through some bizarre disease. If you accept where you are as part of your journey, it will be easier to get out. And, once again, this may not be applicable to you, especially if you aren't attuned to the explanation. I'm not saying that DP/DR is the same for everyone, but this could be an explanation for many people in the throes of DP/DR.


----------



## FacelessJane (Apr 1, 2011)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Hey Jane. I relate to everyone of those things except for putting on weight. It sure does make a lot of sense especially when nothing else does. Thanks for the link.


Same with me, Surf. And it's really reassuring to have this validated somewhere. Glad this resonated with you.


----------



## FacelessJane (Apr 1, 2011)

sugarskull said:


> Now this is just weird. They explain everything I experience so simply, and I find it so hard to explain it myself. Wow.


I felt precisely the same way when I read it, Sug. I'd known that it was some sort of spiritual purgatory/transition, but couldn't put it to words myself. It was certainly a breath of fresh air to read this. Sending you all the best, and *acceptance*, on your journey.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

heres a good one also http://awakening-minds.com/2011/07/ascension-symptoms/ (it mentions loss of self)


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

itd be great if this "transition" didn't make you feel like shit and unable to do anything. I don't know if I buy into this. and I agree with fog. If this is true than you should feel good about these symptoms. Seems a bit delusional though to think all these symptoms are a good thing. When my body feels shitty I think something is wrong, I don't think that I am increasing frequencies or some shit... this could potentially make one much worse instead of seeking to actually process things and get back to normal state of conciousness.


----------



## Wailingmoonman (Jul 23, 2011)

I agree with Micah, this could potentially pull you deeper into the hole. Yes, it's a good thing to shift your thought process from generally negative thinking to a more positive outlook, but attributing these symptoms to something positive (and very unlikely) could make things increasingly more long-term. We all want to be apart of something in the ''grand scheme'' of things, but when it comes to this kind of stuff, it's best to try and stay as grounded as possible.


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

I agree with Micah and Wailingmoonman.

Stuff like this this could prevent people from getting the psychological treatment they need. 
It's fine if you want to believe this, but it's not cool to put ideas into people's heads, by saying it describes 'our struggle'. Accepting DP as this kind of spiritual journey will keep people DP'd for longer, pull you in deeper and make it harder to recover. 

DP/ DR is a psychiatric condition, that many can recover from with the right treatment. It has logic and emotional reasons behind it. 



> Be comforted - DP/DR is just a necessary and *transitory* phase in your vibrational shift.


This is just nonsense, sorry. Considering the amount of people who get DP/ DR from PTSD/childhood trauma/ rape/ emotional issues etc, how does it fit in with that?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

this "spiritual transition shift" is just nonsense. I agree that it's an emotional experience (you can call is spiritual), but to say that you'll become Jesus Christ is just idiotism.

I'll also walk on water right? come on.

and what "other dimension" are they talking about? the dimension where you fear of going crazy all the time? or the dimension where you just FEAR of your own emotions? or what "insight"?

these people just read 6-7 "spiritual" sites and then wrote the 8th one.

also, don't come to me with Oprah. only people who can EVER help you with DP is people who overcame DP. *nobody else will have NO FUCKING IDEA what you're going through.*

anyway, "enlightenment" doesn't exist. it's a concept they created to create a religion. like Tolle, Buddhism tells you that the "truth" is so beyond words that words can't describe it. but the truth is, that they know no truth, this is why they say they can't describe it.

it's like saying I have a million dollar in my basement, but lost the key. cool story bro.


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> pfffffff.... but, by saying that it's a chemical imbalance and tell people to eat drugs is much better right?
> 
> Jesus..


What the hell are you on about? Is that aimed at me?

I have never once said that DP is a chemical imbalance, or for people to take pills! I don't get what your problem is???

It's important to process emotions to figure out the underlying issues. To figure out where the anxeity and dissociation is coming from


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

violetgirl said:


> What the hell are you on about? Is that aimed at me?
> 
> I have never once said that DP is a chemical imbalance, or for people to take pills! I don't get what your problem is???
> 
> It's important to process emotions to figure out the underlying issues. To figure out where the anxeity and dissociation is coming from.


sorry I misread your username it' similar to someone else's.


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> sorry I misread your username it' similar to someone else's.


Again......

Kinda getting tired of this!

Please take time to read posts because you're consantly jumping on people for stuff, because you haven't read or understood it properly.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

violetgirl said:


> DP/ DR is a psychiatric condition, that many can recover from with the right treatment. It has logic and emotional reasons behind it.


Yo VG what's crackin'?

Can't help but notice that I've never heard of anyone recovering from treatment. Treatment being psychiatric medication.

Peace.


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Yo VG what's crackin'?
> 
> Can't help but notice that I've never heard of anyone recovering from treatment. Treatment being psychiatric medication.
> 
> Peace.


Treatment meaning talking therapy, psychotherapy, CBT etc 
Hence the reason I said it had emotions behind it. Get those sorted, and it'll help the DP.

Take care x


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

violetgirl said:


> Again......
> 
> Kinda getting tired of this!
> 
> Please take time to read posts because you're consantly jumping on people for stuff, because you haven't read or understood it properly.

































where would be you without that EDIT feature?


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> where would be you without that EDIT feature?


This is getting creepy....


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

violetgirl said:


> This is getting creepy....


nah this is getting funny. you edit your post and write the COMPLETE OPPOSITE.


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> nah this is getting funny. you edit your post and write the COMPLETE OPPOSITE.


wtf? you're pathological. so i changed my mind about what i'd said and I decided to say something because you jump on people without reading the post properly?

and then you go and accuse me stuff and edit it out. seriously, enough already, its obsessive and creepy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

violetgirl said:


> wtf? you're pathological. so i changed my mind about what i'd said and I decided to say something because you jump on people without reading the post properly?
> 
> and then you go and accuse me stuff and edit it out. seriously, enough already, its obsessive and creepy.


idiot. that's why I said "sorry" but I regretted it.


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> idiot. that's why I said "sorry" but I regretted it.


How nice.
If you werent so rude and hurtful towards people generally, saying suicidal people on here are attention whores, people with DP are weak etc, i'd be more forgiving.
If it had just been a one off, i wouldn't care. But you've done it to me, and others so many times, it's annoying. And you're calling me names because i pull you up on it.
Take your time to read before you post.
I'm done, this is a waste of energy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

violetgirl said:


> How nice.
> If you werent so rude and hurtful towards people generally, saying suicidal people on here are attention whores, people with DP are weak etc, i'd be more forgiving.
> If it had just been a one off, i wouldn't care. But you've done it to me, and others so many times, it's annoying. And you're calling me names because i pull you up on it.
> Take your time to read before you post.
> I'm done, this is a waste of energy.


no you're not done, you love talking to me. suicidal people are attention whores. that's a fact. if you want to die, you die.

and I'm okay with people who can't handle the truth hating me. a lot of love me too, I get a lot of PMs.


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> *no you're not done, you love talking to me*. suicidal people are attention whores. that's a fact. if you want to die, you die.
> 
> and I'm okay with people who can't handle the truth hating me. a lot of love me too, I get a lot of PMs.


Yep, really creepy.

Be gentle with yourself, and other people.


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree with facelessjane. But one of the things I noticed here is that a lot of people on this forum dont like this idea- Hence my -25 reputation. It's a tough call. Sometimes I believe that is whats going on, but other times I think its just a way to fool ourselves and make ourselves feel better.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

FacelessJane said:


> Check out this website that I just stumbled upon:
> 
> Transitions (Star Children)
> 
> ...


yes it's easy to be comforted by creating/believing a senseless expression like "vibrational shift". it's a false concept created out of other false concepts. a play with words. you guys should never forget that PHILOSOPHY means people are PHILOSOPHING. which means they aren't talking about REALITY, but FANTASY. IDEAS about how the universe works. but NOT based on facts.

everybody who talks about spirituality and "enlightenment" here should remember this.

Anyone, who claims he or she knows more than a human being can know is LYING or deluded. We are human, and we will never be aware of things a human can not be aware of. We can only have ideas about it.

and what is funny that these people telling you that you should be not "egoistic", while they claim they know more than you do. I'm "enlightened", you are not.

all they do is meditate and sit under trees and they want to teach me. gtfoh. teach me if you're a selfmade millionare, or a world champion boxer, but don't teach me if you're an idiot talking bullshit 24/7.

what other dimension are people with DP aware of? hm?? at best the - illusionary - dimension of DP.

you talk like we see dead people or angels, or see the future.

if you really believe that DP is a "higher state of consciousness", then you're an idiot. I want to be the dumbest stupid on Earth then.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

jd99034 said:


> I agree with facelessjane. But one of the things I noticed here is that a lot of people on this forum dont like this idea- Hence my -25 reputation. It's a tough call.


you're not even in the ballpark. I got -85, and all I said is that people with DP are not ill, shouldn't take medication and they should start to take control instead of claiming they are the victim of their "brain chemistry".


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

Lowrey said:


> you're not even in the ballpark. I got -85, and all I said is that people with DP are not ill, shouldn't take medication and they should start to take control instead of claiming they are the victim of their "brain chemistry".


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

Maybe not all people with DP are ill, but some are. Maybe some are ill and just don't know it. Brain disease is a fucked up thing. There are physical illnesses that cause DP, Lyme disease being one, which I have- And MANY people with lyme suffer from DP, same goes for MS, and probably a few more-

Stating that people who suffer from DP are not ill might be your belief, but it is not true. I am proof of this, as are many others. Just check out a lyme disease forum, and you'll find plenty of threads on DP.

I do agree with you about people not taking meds though- The whole brain chemistry thing is flawed pseudo-science that is used to sell psychiatric meds to people. The argument that mental illness of any kind is caused by some type of chemical imbalance might not be completely true. I think the more likely answer is that mental illnesses are caused by physical problems that are not yet understood by science, and probably nutrient deficiencies too.

Anyway, we are all looking for answers and support here so no need to be hateful. If it helps someone to believe something, let them believe it. I like to believe that in the long run, DP is something will will help us grow, regardless of what causes it. I know it certainly has humbled me and a few others on the forum.

It takes a lot of character to take a negative experience and try to make something positive out of it.

Just because you are not familiar with the term "vibrational shift" does not make it senseless, and it has more to do with science than it does with philosophy. There's a huge difference between 'theory' and 'philosophy' and if you have ever taken a course on physics or quantum theory then you would understand the theories regarding vibrations, energy, etc. You would also understand that all things-people, rocks, atoms, are composed of an energy that is constantly 'shifting'

And you talk about "facts" and "reality" and "ideas?" to try to prove your close-minded insults?!

Have you ever heard of the scientific method? Do you realize that all facts start out as ideas and theory? The theory of evolution, for example. The Big Bang theory. Theory of relativity. These are all just theories. As humans the only thing we know for sure is what we personally experience. Science is based on theories, so stop acting like they are some set of 'set in stone' facts that you can reference to prove your point. And what was your point again? Because all I've got out of your posts is that you don't like the ideas that are expressed in the spiritual section. Yet you are here reading and posting and arguing with people.

I'm all for healthy debate- But if you're going to debate, at least have some better talking points. Remember if you are good at debating, you should be able to argue equally for both sides. Seems like you need to do some more homework and don't take what people say so personally.


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## brianjones (Sep 14, 2011)

I like to think of eastern philosophy as reaching a state which is by nature ineffable. Why should truth be transmitted in language?

Alan Watts makes a really good comparison with the difference between what we know and what we can express. For instance--You can move your leg. You can walk. You can see and run--but you wouldn't be able to explain to anybody not even yourself how you move your fingers. You just do--and thats what enlightenment might be. Its just something that is, it goes beyond convention.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

brianjones said:


> I like to think of eastern philosophy as reaching a state which is by nature ineffable. Why should truth be transmitted in language?
> 
> Alan Watts makes a really good comparison with the difference between what we know and what we can express. For instance--You can move your leg. You can walk. You can see and run--but you wouldn't be able to explain to anybody not even yourself how you move your fingers. You just do--and thats what enlightenment might be. Its just something that is, it goes beyond convention.


You're right about enlightenment simply being not thinking. DP is the opposite in that we are aware and are highly alert in our thinking of how the fingers move, why the fingers move, and if they are real or not.

How to shift from the conscious state of being highly alert in thinking and observing one's self to the conscious state of simply Being is the real question here.

Do you suffer DP Mr. Jones?


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

cris24333 said:


>


this my gr8st post


----------



## FacelessJane (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for trollin' in a spirituality forum, haters. Do you go to Christian chat rooms and tell them all they're deluded? That's not even a good approach to use if you're trying to convert people. If you don't believe in what I'm saying, then either find evidence to disprove me or go away. It's futile. I don't think I'm misleading anyone in any way. Just trying to help provide comfort to people who are hurting and to give a different perspective to people who haven't heard of this philosophy.

I never said that DP was a higher state of consciousness, but thanks for playing the argument game. 
DP is a transitory stage. 
All change comes with an amount of pain. Once you accept your symptoms instead of fighting them, the transition to a healthier happier way of life (ie the 'cure' you're looking for) is more bearable. I'm not saying to not take treatment or whatever you're spinning that to mean. I'm saying: accept where you are, aim for your goals, and be comfortable in your transition from point A to point B.


----------



## derkdiggler (Oct 19, 2011)

who would have thaught enlightment would feel like such shit, but i like to think were doing something weird in spirituality


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

derkdiggler said:


> who would have thaught enlightment would feel like such shit, but i like to think were doing something weird in spirituality


Your not enlightened. DP is not enlightenment. Enlightenment is the realization of the Self / awareness / consciousness. That which is the backdrop to every experience in life.

You can BELIEVE you are the Self, which is very dangerous because then you begin to deny personal feelings and emotions unconsciously and can develop DP/DR.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

*


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

FacelessJane said:


> I'm not saying to not take treatment or whatever you're spinning that to mean. I'm saying: accept where you are, aim for your goals, and be comfortable in your transition from point A to point B.


This is the premise of DBT. And of the new book Overcoming DPD A Mindfulness and Acceptance Guide to Conquer Feelings of Numbness and Unreality.
Its goal is more or less to help the depersonalized individual live a "full" life despite their symptoms which they claim all boils down to chronic dissociation and OCD.


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

Midnight said:


> Your not enlightened. DP is not enlightenment. Enlightenment is the realization of the Self / awareness / consciousness. That which is the backdrop to every experience in life.
> 
> You can BELIEVE you are the Self, which is very dangerous because then you begin to deny personal feelings and emotions unconsciously and can develop DP/DR.


lmao


----------

